# Order new gauges ( Don't like the orange )



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Speedhut gauges.

http://www.speedhut.com/15orders_el_detail.asp?auto_number=102&bhcp=1



I just ordered mine. So why does it say 

( Once we receive 25 orders we will begin Tooling. Tooling completion takes 4-6 weeks. To Date we have " 1 " orders. ) 

Your telling me I'm the only one that has ordered so fare. Come on people this is the cheapest mod ever 

( $1.00 will be charged when placing your pre-order today. This amount will be applied towards your total purchase price. This $1.00 charge is non refundable. We DO NOT charge your Credit Card the remaining total purchase price until we reach the minimum Pre-order quantity. If we never reach this quantity, your Credit Card will never be charged the remaining total purchase price. Total Price $99.95 +$8.00 shipping. Standard Graphics include for free )

Your telling me that you think, the orange is better. Then all the upgrades they are giving you at speedhut. You most be nuts, the orange looks like crap. 

So come on people lets get going already. You know how much work this took. Then you bitch that there is nothing out for are cars.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I might be interested in this because I also dont like the orange but i have an auto. will they amke one for an auto transmission?


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Pre order*

Speed hut said after they get 25 pre orders. They well send you a e-mail so you can say it's for a auto or manulle. Plus if it's Km/h or M/H.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

umm... you can order guages from glowshift guages... ? but yeah, I'm with yall a nice blue or something would be hella tight


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*They are for the speedometer*

The speedhut gauges are for the speedometer not for the gauges for the senter coloum of the S.E.R.. So only place you can get them are from speedhut.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

oohhhhhh lol should have read harder.. my bad, I thought yall meant the 2'' guages that come with the se-r/350z.... oops


----------

